

China net hijacking may be random mistake - devmonk
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/3f5cc4ba-f437-11df-89a6-00144feab49a.html#axzz15uFZK41U

======
harshpotatoes
Sometimes I feel news stories also operate under the mantra: "release early,
update often."

